# Trails rund um Gießen



## Hebi1 (17. September 2004)

Hi Leute!

Trierer Mountainbiker zieht Mitte/Ende Oktober nach Gießen um hier zu studieren. 

Suche jetzt ein paar Jungs die rund um Gießen schöne Trails, brutale Berge und knackige Abfahrten kennen, Touren machen und und und. 

Bin gespannt ob die Strecken rund um Gießen mit denen um Trier und in der Südeifel mithalten können ;-)

Bin zwar am Wochenende meist nicht da, aber ich habe gehört, dass man als Student machmal auch am Tag Zeit zum Fahren hätte 
Hoffe es geht einigen von euch genauso.

Also: meldet euch!

Was auch noch ganz nett wäre: Was gibt es eigentlich an Rennen/Marathons und so weiter rund um die Gießener Ecke?

Vielen Dank, freue mich auf Antwort!

Henning


----------



## fatali (17. September 2004)

ich komme aus marburg, kenne mich in der gießener gegend nicht aus, abr in marburg kenne ich jede abfahrt! marburg ist rund 30min entfernt und mit dem auto 15min!
allerdings habt ihr in gießen den dünsberg! über 500hm glaube ich!  

und den besten laden haste in gießen auch   

www.simonbikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwei-rad (17. September 2004)

Hi
um ein paar Leute kennen zu lernen fahre auf den Dünsberg
schöne tour ist in der Frakfurter Rundschau beschrieben
www.fr-aktuell.de/mtbtouren ich glaube tour 40 ist es
guter laden in Gießen ist delta bike sport 
die fahren sowohl rennrad als auch mtb 
viel spaß


----------



## ometiklan (20. September 2004)

Der Dünsberg erhebt sich knapp über 470 m über NN. Allerdings liegt er auch nicht wirklich in Gießen - von Marburg aus ist's auch nicht vieel weiter


----------



## -P3- (25. September 2004)

Also, ich hab mal gehört, dass es beim Turm vom Brauhaus Richtung Buseck ein paar Sprünge gibt. Ich hab da auch schon mit meinem Bruder gesucht, aber wir haben nur ne Motor-Cross Strecke gefunden. Da gabs nur einen Kicker mit Krass steiler Landung, wo ich mich natürlich auch abgelegt hab.
Dann wars natürlich aus mit weiter suchen.
Unter www.downhill-suedhessen.de hab ich aber mal gelesen, dass es im Laubacher Wald ne Downhill-Strecke gibt. Guck da doch mal vorbei...


----------



## LosWebos (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich komme aus Gießen und suche auch noch ein paar biker mit denen ich hier die Gegend erforschen kann.

meldet euch mal.

gruß losWebos


----------



## Fahrrad (4. Oktober 2004)

jepp ich richtung dünsberg gibt es schöne wege. unt runter kannst da auch richtig stoff geben  
die tour von der FAZ war wirklich super!


----------



## fatali (6. Oktober 2004)

ich kenn nur eine moto x strecke hier und die liegt bei wolfshausen / marburg!
will demnächst mal da hin!


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2004)

@ all: sorry, mal kurz off topic...

@ fatali: moinsen.... na? wie isset? alles klar bei dir? du hast ja einige leute ziemlich sauer werden lassen... wie sich das liest: fatali / z.zt. verboten...... hmmmm....... naja, sieh es so: du bist die ganzen alten cc-säcke los......... hau rein und einen geilen bikewinter wünsche ich dir.


----------



## fatali (19. Oktober 2004)

hi,
wie immer halt, ach www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum  ist fürn arsch! der größe beschiss . schau doch mal wer sich da schreibt - nur moderatoren unter sich.wenn man schaut wer online ist sieht man nur grün geschriebene mods, HALLO...gehts noch....wer brauch so eine menge mods in so einem bepi55ten kleinen forum????    lächerlich sowas . franky als moderator und votec_freak, was für leute alter. dies forum ist mehr als nur beknackt . total steif der sauhaufen da.

entweder ibc oder nichts!


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2004)

@ fatali:   nanana, ganz so ists ja auch net  .... ich komme mit denen gut aus....... übrigens: heute war ich mal bei deinem lieblingshändler, nur leider hat der sich letzte woche das waden- und schienenbein gebrochen. aber ende nächster woche will er wieder am start sein und dann fahre ich nochmal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatali (19. Oktober 2004)

oh , hoffentlich wird der tilbert wieder !

ist doch so, es sind nur moderatoren im forum unterwegs, sogar moderatoren für jeden bilder bereich - schwachsinn - hier im ibc gibts einen für die GANZE gallerie und sag mir nicht das www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum sowas brauch, genau wie 3 moderatoren für den bekleidungsthread!!! LÄCHERLICH!

ich frage mich was sich mods laufend gegenseitig schreiben da....! 
lächerlicher sauhaufen - mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen!


edit:

gerade lese ich von franky.. also er schreibt was zu ner kaufempfehlung.... die marke wird schon wissen was sie macht und der stand auf der eurobike gefällt mir gut..... TOLL... davon weiß jetzt jeder was er kaufen soll und die empfehlung war so hilfreich...


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2004)

@ fatali.... zurück zum thema. ich kennen ja deine meinung und in diesem fred gehts ja eigentlich um was anderes....... vielleicht läuft man sich im besten radladen wettenbergs mal übern weg. kann sein, dass ich da jetzt öfter was kaufe.


----------



## fatali (19. Oktober 2004)

wenn du bock hast können wir da mal am dünsberg fahren... bin leider nicht so oft beim tilbert....


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2004)

ne tour zum dünsberg plane ich schon länger. mache ich auch dieses jahr noch mit meinem trek/ker/..... kannst ja auch mal hier runter eiern, gut, is a bisserl weit von marbursch, aber da lässt sich was machen....... verkaufste dein helius? gibts wat neues?


----------



## ometiklan (19. Oktober 2004)

Die Funktion für private Nachrichten habt ihr schon entdeckt?

Da könnt ihr auch die neuesten Rezepte für Sandkuchen austauschen - oder was auch immer ihr da beredet (so ganz ohne Satzzeichen und bei der Wortwahl ist das nicht so ganz leicht nachzuvollziehen).


----------



## Wheeler-Biker (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich wohn in Atzbach is auch in der Nähe von Gießen (2 Orte weiter) Bin auch schon öfters mal zum Dünsberg gefahren. Ich kenne auch nen Paar gute Touren im Atzbacher Wald. Wenn jemand auch mal in der nähe von Atzbach fahrt kanner mir mal schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatali (20. Oktober 2004)

ometiklan schrieb:
			
		

> Die Funktion für private Nachrichten habt ihr schon entdeckt?
> 
> Da könnt ihr auch die neuesten Rezepte für Sandkuchen austauschen - oder was auch immer ihr da beredet (so ganz ohne Satzzeichen und bei der Wortwahl ist das nicht so ganz leicht nachzuvollziehen).



SPAM




shut up marburger


----------



## ichkriegediekri (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Also mir würde spontan auch nur folgende sachen einfallen:

Dünsberg - ganz ok 
Hangelstein bei Buseck - (kann teuer werden, Naturschutzgebite)
Lollarer Kopf - mhh naja, kann man aber mal gewesen sein ist aber nichts dolles


----------



## Marburge (3. November 2004)

Hi,
habt ihr ne ahnung obs hier irgend nen Dh Verein, Club oder so was gieb?


----------



## anderson (4. November 2004)

also nur der vollstaendigkeit halber, der duensberg (sorry hab hier in romania kein richitges ue und wills auch net suchen) hat schon 497 meter vielleicht sogar 498 und nicht 470!!!

ist meines wissens bei uns in mittelhessen das einzige, was mal 200-300m (je nachdem wo man runter faehrt) am stueck interessant runter geht, deshalb ist das der ort, an dem ich mit dem beik am haeufigsten bin.

@ichkriegediekri: eine endurosau hab ich da oben aber noch keine gesehen (ausser meiner eigenen natuerlich).

kirschenwaeldchen ist noch was. aber sonst??? Lollarkopf sieht von der b3 interessant aus, aber gibts da auch spannende, fahrbare wege runter? hab noch keine gesehen. ansonsten sucht man sich halt die spannenden orte im kleinen, mal hier was, mal da was. und der wettenberger forst ist schon schoen.

gruss
haller


----------



## fatali (4. November 2004)

Marburge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habt ihr ne ahnung obs hier irgend nen Dh Verein, Club oder so was gieb?




eher weniger, eher bike-partner in der marburger ecké, der nächtse DH und FR verein steht in meiner signatur und ist sehr zu empfehlen        kommt allerdings aus frankfurt!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (29. Mai 2007)

> Hangelstein bei Buseck - (kann teuer werden, Naturschutzgebiet)



*Update:* Das Naturschutzgebiet ist kein Problem (solange man die Wege nicht verläßt), aber seit letztem Jahr sind einige Wege für BikerInnen komplett gesperrt, so dass der Hangelstein inzwischen uninteressant geworden ist.

Siehe auch hier >>


----------



## Manuel79 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Irgendwie doch recht schwer Biker in und um Giessen zu finden... 
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das ich eher aus der Ecke Hungen komme.
Falls sich hier ein paar Grüppchen tummeln würde es mich freuen, wenn ich mich anschließen könnte. Auf Dauer allein ist ein wenig fad.

Manuel


----------



## Jekyll1000 (6. Juni 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie doch recht schwer Biker in und um Giessen zu finden...



Überhaupt nicht ! Einfach unter http://www.mtb-mittelhessen.de anmelden 

... und dafür sorgen, dass das E-Mail-Postfach nicht überfüllt ist, da die Registrierungsmail sonst nicht ankommt - gelle


----------



## Jekyll1000 (6. Juni 2007)

@Manuel79:



> <xx[email protected]>:
> 217.72.192.149 does not like recipient.
> Remote host said: 550 <[email protected]> Benutzer hat das Speichervolumen ueberschritten. / User has exhausted allowed storage space.
> Giving up on 217.72.192.149.



Wenn Du Dich in unserem Forum anmelden willst, dann benutzte bitte eine E-Mail Adresse, die auch funktioniert !!!


----------

